# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Even at 100, photographer Sturn fount of lucid wisdom - Windsor Star

## Dream Guide Team

*Even at 100, photographer Sturn fount of lucid wisdom**Windsor Star*There are times now when Pat wakes and knows she's been *dreaming* about the old studio, and faintly hears the music she played there. *...**and more »*

----------

